# Can 2 bucks from same litter be kept together?



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there, I'm after a bit of advice from you lovely bunny experts!

Somebody I know has 2 mini lop bucks that need a new home, they're 3 months old and are living quite happily together at the minute. 

Now I would love to offer them a home as I have the room but I have a playhouse/run setup so there's no way I could separate them if they did change their behavior to one another.

Would they be able to carry on lving together if they were both neutered, if so how old do they have to be and how much approx is it? 

Thanks for your help everyone
Kayleigh


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Males can be done as soon as the bits drop. This usually happens around the 3-4 month mark. When I got George done it cost £45 standard price but different vets will vary. They should be fine together as long as they aren't separated for too long so you may have to re-bond them after the castration and keep a close eye on them for a few weeks after they've been done in case anything starts and the stitches get pulled out. For any future vet trips they need for vaccines I'd advice you take both at the same time so they are always together as just taking one could mean a fight when you get back home and the one thats been on a trip will smell different from the vets hands.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

someone I know got 2 girls that both turned out to be boys from the same littler at 5 months they were fighting loads so they had the snip now they are very happy


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies....I think I will go ahead and offer them a home then.

They are such sweet bunnies that I would have found it hard to say no! 

I've been to my local vets today and they charge £46 for castration so they'll be booked in sometime in the next few weeks (need to double check to see if their bits have dropped!)

Thanks again

Kayleigh


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kam200 said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies....I think I will go ahead and offer them a home then.
> 
> They are such sweet bunnies that I would have found it hard to say no!
> 
> ...


pictures please 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just makesure you keep a very close eye on them and neuter them as soon as possible, it only takes one fight when their hormones kick in for them to do alot of damage to eachother especially if you arent there to break it up.


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them...can't wait! 

I'm just doing last minute preps on the playhouse/run and then they'll be coming home.

I went to see them again yesterday and they're lovely....one is a REW mini lop and the other is an agouti mini lop. They both have lovely personalities...the REW is small but cheeky and inquisitive and the agouti is really cuddly-he just sat on me and snuggled in!

They're 16weeks old but their bits haven't dropped yet so as soon as they do I'll be booking them in for the chop!
Thanks 

Kayleigh


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

kam200 said:


> I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them...can't wait!
> 
> I'm just doing last minute preps on the playhouse/run and then they'll be coming home.
> 
> ...


16 weeks old and the bits haven't dropped yet? aren't they suppose to drop when they are about 12 weeks old? are you sure they aren't girls?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They usually drop between 12 and 14 weeks so yeah if they haven't made an appearance now I'd get them sexed again just in case they do turn out to be female.


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ooohh you's have got me scared now!!

Well it's a breeder who needs to find a home for them and when I seen them yesterday she got the calendar out to double check when they were born (they were 16wks exactly yesterday) and flipped both over to have a feel to see if she could see if their bits were fully noticeable and she said that they're not yet....she then got an older buck she had to show me what they actually look like when they have dropped. She said it would be anytime now apparently. There was them and one doe in the litter.

What should I do guys?

Kayleigh


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Did she show you how to check their willies to make sure they are boys? Or did you see her checking?


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

She showed me how to when I went to see her last but she didn't do it on those 2 bunnies specifically...I just took her word for it with them being nearly 4mths I thought she would checked quite a few times.

I think I might email her in the net couple of days and just casually ask if their bits have dropped yet, hopefully that will get her to have a look again.

Just found this link here which says testes drop anytime from 9 to 20weeks so I'm trying to be optimistic that mine might just be late bloomers!

How To Guide: Sexing A Rabbit

Kayleigh


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it may be worth just casually asking her to check them again. Or when you go see them and having a cuddle ask her to show you on the two your having how to check male and female. May be worth having a look online on how to check too so you can have a peek yourself when your next there.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Be very careful, they could have retained testicles which they would need quite a big op to remove, dreamer had this.


----------

